# Canadian employers given more help in recruiting overseas workers



## Amor1

Hi, I am a Filipino (skilled in computers, gardening, home renovation a plumber and an artist) would like to apply for a JOB in Canada, however I can't find the right place to make an application or atleast find a real employer. Please help? What I would like to know is how and where do I find the appropriate employer or job to be able to gt a job in canada.Thanks! in advance.


----------



## Robert_Lynn

I am also very interested to work in Canada as a plumber because my girlfriend is based in that country. Thanks for this good news! As a plumber in Perth for three years now, I think I have enough experience to qualify working in Canada.


----------

